# sun burnt eyes



## herpocrite27 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well my power sun burned out two day ago. I rushed to the only pet store we have in town and found a bulb that they said would work. Its a Repti Sun 10.0 UVB desert bulb. I didnt see the desert part untill writing this post. 
I notised him keeping his eyes shut yesterday for long periods, I thought he was just being lazy. He still ate fine. 
But today He wont even open his eyes to eat. I moved the bulb much 5 inched farther from the basking rock, I hope it helps. Does anyone know if this is perminant? I feel just awefull. Should I return the bulb and buy a 5.0? I am leary of doing that because I just nursed him back to health from a MBD scare cause by a crappy 5.0 bulb. If anyone has experience with this or knows what to do please dont hesitate. thank you all for your help


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2011)

How far away was the bulb? Are you talking about the 10.0 tube or coil bulb?


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 4, 2011)

james.w said:


> How far away was the bulb? Are you talking about the 10.0 tube or coil bulb?


It's a coil bulb and it was about 9-10 inches from his rock. thats about what they recomended on the package, but i didnt read the small print on the box that said desert. it's just too high of output I am guessing. Any idea if he will come out of it.


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the 10.0 should be farther away than that, and sorry but I'm not familiar with the problems you are having so I can't say.

I just looked at their website and it says for burn-in period 11-16" and after burn-in 8-12", so I don't know.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Its the bulb the coil ones are linked to causing eye damage i read about it on http://www.uvguide.co.uk/compactlamps.htm unfortunately that was a few weeks ago and the section on the site is closed while they update it. Its some type of eye disease they cause. I would switch the bulb out.


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a little research and saw the same thing, seems alot of people are having problems with the coil type bulbs. I would get rid of it and get a MVB ASAP.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 4, 2011)

The condition you you are experiencing is photojunctivitis, its totally reversible, just remove it completely. I have used the reptiglo compact uvb lamps and never had this problem, however there have been quite a few keepers who experieced the same problems as you. I agree with James.w get a mvb lamp, they produce high amounts of uvb, they last longer and most of them produce heat as well.


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2011)

To be honest, it would probably be ok to just go without UVB until you can replace your powersun. Just order one online, it will save you any headaches.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2011)

Keratophotoconjunctivitis is the condition caused by intense light or intense UV, it is "snow blindness" in people. It inflames the eyes, can damage both the eyes and skin. The compact/coil bulbs are notorious for causing this. I would return it, explain what happened. The eyes heal quickly and your tegu will be fin in a few days. I wouldn't give him any UVB for a time and give them a break. It's very painful. Just wait for the PowerSun to come in, but also wait until his eyes appear normal (or about a week) before using any UVB. He'll be OK for a week.


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 6, 2011)

I removed the coil bulb and lift a 5.0 tube bulb on. He is opening his eyes again and acting almost totally normal. I will order a new PowerSun today. Thank you all for the help. 
I think the bulb I had was a Flukers Sun Spot. It didnt last over 4 months. Does anyone know of a mercury vapor bulb that lasts atleast a year?


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 6, 2011)

The Power Sun lasts a year and has a warranty. The longest lasting, tested bulb has been the Mega Ray. There were some manufacturing issues last Nov which caused them to have low UVB output, but the co owner pulled his bulbs and is resolving the issue. No such response from ExoTerra who used the same manufacturing process for the SolarGlo. I would only recommend PowerSun and MegaRay unless the other bulbs had been tested for output with a UV meter.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope your gu gets better. As others mentioned I would ditch the coil bulb. From what I've read they don't produce as much uv as the regular bulbs or the tube style bulbs. In my tegus tank I've got an MVB bulb, ceramic heat emitter (for cold nights), and a reptisun 10.0 tube style bulb w/ a fluorescent bulb on the cooler end of the enclosure. I don't think going a couple of days without UVB will seriously harm your tegu as long as you have ordered the bulb already. I think the solar glo box says it lasts a year, I don't want to risk anything so I switch the solar glo every 6 months when I get new reptisuns. I've been using the solar glo on all my herps and I haven't had any issues with it yet. I might switch to mega ray after seeing that many other users have them. I know I'm late in replying but again hope your tegu continues to improve!


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 7, 2011)

My gu looks good as new and is super active and no signs of anything with the eyes. He ate 1.5 hopper mice today and is growing like a weed. I ordered a power sun 100watt yesterday. I am using a 5.0 uvb tube light untill the PowerSun arrives. On the PowerSun, what distance have you guys/girls used between the bulb and the lizard? I dont know what I would do without your help and knowlege. I will keep you updated, but all looks well sofar.


----------



## got10 (Apr 8, 2011)

I use an incandescent uvA/B bulb . Works great


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 8, 2011)

The minimum distance stated by ZooMed is 12", but I like to go with 14". I've gone as far as 2-3ft with adults using 100 and 160 watts. The UV is one consideration, but heat is another. You have to balance out that optimal basking temperature.


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Problem Solved*

I got my new 100W power sun in about 2 weeks. Things have been great ever since. I will never go with anything other than a MVB again. Once again if it works, dont mess with it. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 20, 2011)

It's so hard to keep those little glasses on the tegus though.


----------



## shinywatt (Jul 3, 2011)

After more effects of UV rays (Ultra Violet rays) from sunlight in environment. Always wear sunglasses, whenever you go outside in sunlight. Wear sun protected sunglasses which are very good for your eyes to protects from sun light.


----------



## alstonkenn (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyes burns mostly the reasons of not caring of eyes, affected pollution, dirt and dust. Give special care to your eyes, apply drops of honey water in your eyes daily before sleeping in the night.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't recommend using the coiled one. I have been using the Zoo Med power sun for years ( on all of our seven lizards ) and never had any problems with it ). Here are some infos for you to check out if you like. Since Tegus bask for the most part I like the Power Sun because it's UVA, UVB and heat all in one. 

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/skintests.htm 

http://www.petguys.com/-097612450110.html 

http://www.google.com/#q=powersun+100w+info&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=yd76TqvWBeezsALa78WoAQ&ved=0CGgQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=7c78db9b9cd0660e&biw=1366&bih=638


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 28, 2011)

I second txrepgirl's opinion. Power Sun is the way to go. Glad your tegu is doing better.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 28, 2011)

I love honey water in the eyes. A bit of spam???


----------

